# Drehzahlregelung Kondensatormotor



## chaki (2 März 2006)

hallo.
vielleicht kann jemand zu folgendem etwas sagen.
ein kollege von mir möchte von heizungspumpen die drehzahl regeln.die pumpen sind  in der ausführung:kondensatormotor.

gibt es relativ preiswerte vorschaltgeräte dafür-setzt jemand ,z.b. geräte von siemens ein und könnte mir die bestellnummer dazu nennen?
oder  kennt jemand eine schaltung die man selbst aufbauen könnte?
soweit es in meiner erinnerung ist,können kondensatormotoren, über eine anschlussspannungsänderung, z.b. mit thyristoren geregelt werden.
wäre für hilfe dankbar.
grüsse


----------



## Suschi-S7 (2 März 2006)

Hab von diesen Vorschaltgeräten noch nichts gehört   bitte info *g*
Über eine Phasenanschnittsteuerung wäre das glaub ich möglich. Aber is glaub ich etwas aufwendig. Habe ich aber noch nie gemacht.
Und die erzeugen Steuerblindleistung (Netzrückwirkungen) . D.h. das ist nur bis zu einer gewissen Grenzleistung erlaubt - steht in den TAB 2000


----------



## chaki (2 März 2006)

hi
@vorschaltgerät
ich weiss nicht ob es für diese anwendung eine industrielle lösung gibt.ich meine ein gerät,ähnlich wie es siemens anbietet.die haben doch leistungssteller,die einen analoge externe ansteuerung besitzen.oder täusche ich mich?
wie gesagt-wenn jemand ein gerät kennt,welches das ermöglicht oder eben Marke eigenbau,wäre das hilfreich.


----------



## Ralle (2 März 2006)

Schau mal hier rein, ganz interessenate Diskussion dazu:

http://forum.electronicwerkstatt.de/phpBB/topic47502_f6_bxtopic_timexDESC_by1_bz0_bs0.html


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (2 März 2006)

Hallo,

aus der Haustechnik sind mir Drehzahlsteller für kleinere 230V-Lüfter bekannt. Sie arbeiten mit Phasenanschnitt. Sieh z.Bsp. mal bei www.maico.de nach und suche nach Drehzahlsteller.
Ein Stufentrafo wäre auch eine Alternative.

Heizungspumpe, Umwälzpumpe? Warum nicht gleich eine geregelte nehmen?

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## knabi (2 März 2006)

Also ich habe hier in der Werkstatt einen Kondensatormotor (Ständerbohrmaschine, 230V/600W) an einem Micromaster 410 mit Poti zur Drehzahländerung. Funktioniert hervorragend von 25-75 Hz, Der Motor ist mit Kondensator an U/V des FUs angeschlossen, W ist offen. Natürlich ist er bei 25Hz etwas schwächer im Drehmoment, aber sonst...


----------



## Suschi-S7 (2 März 2006)

und der geht nich auf Störung wegen unsymetrischer Last? Cool


----------



## knabi (3 März 2006)

Nee, der läuft problemlos und ohne Meckern


----------

